# preggers Amano



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

I've read in more than one place that it is virtually impossible to breed Amano shrimp in a freshwater tank.

I have a few large mature ones, and noticed today that one of them is carrying eggs, alot of them. Anyone know if maybe the eggs will just get dropped and never hatch or am I lucky and might get some baby Amano or maybe it isn't that unheard of after all to have them breed in a freshwater tank? hmm?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I had 3 that were fully stuffed with eggs, it's really exciting! I took 2 of the females and put them in an aged 20g tank with 1 tsp kosher salt per gallon. Although the females were fine, I'm sure the babies were eaten by the 2 Bolivian rams who were in there.

There's a great link here: http://caridina.japonica.online.fr/English/

Give it a try, you never know!

- t.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Tabatha said:


> I had 3 that were fully stuffed with eggs, it's really exciting! I took 2 of the females and put them in an aged 20g tank with 1 tsp kosher salt per gallon. Although the females were fine, I'm sure the babies were eaten by the 2 Bolivian rams who were in there.
> 
> There's a great link here: http://caridina.japonica.online.fr/English/
> 
> ...


thats totally not enough salt.

If you want to do a brackish tank to breed amanos you'll want instant ocean, a hydrometer, and jack the sg to like 1.010 to 1.012 ideally


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah, I know it wasn't enough salt. If I had the 5.5g set up, I would've added more.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

also not the right kind of salt. pure sodium chloride is never a good idea to make a brackish tank


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

awesome. thanks for the info. will keep my eye on her and make sure she is fed. I don't see them eating much algae but I have some wafers. bought a true SAE today to take care of my staghorn algae (grrr) so looking forward to that. If anyone is interested, menagerie got a great batch of young ones in this week. True SAE.


----------

